# Cognitive Behavioural Therapy



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

As there is a two year waiting list for this therapy in the UK we had some taster sessions, three in total. One of the things thar really surprised me was how just simple techniques like keeping an eye on your breathing and not hyperventilating helped.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not thinking about the 2 year waiting list, or dishing out loads of cash to access some computer terminal in some psych ward because computer programs will be coming out for home use in the near future.

I'd like to see, when this opportunity rolls around, how many people this will help because from what i've read/heard it'll be very beneficial to pretty much everyone in this forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

ZiggomatiX said:


> because computer programs will be coming out for home use in the near future.


Do you have any names?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I think the benefit of CBT is the face-to-face contact you have whereby a therapist can reflect back your thoughts which I think is difficult with a computer programme.


----------

